# Has anyone bought plants from Aqua Botanic?



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm getting close to ordering some plants, If you have bought from Aqua Botanic what were your experiences, Would you buy from them again?

They are local enough to me I could pick up if they allow it.

Brian


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

why not refer your question to the AquaBotanical forum? you might get better response there.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

freydo said:


> why not refer your question to the AquaBotanical forum? you might get better response there.


The Aqua Botanic forum has merged with APC.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think Freydo means the AB forum section on APC. 

In any event, AB is a great place to order plants from. You'll get good, quality plants, as well as some of the rarer type plants. I've ordered some stuff in the past, and have been very pleased with quality and portions. Though shipping can kill the deal on one or two item orders, it's works out well with large plant orders and you'll definately get your money's worth in terms of plant quality and mass. The package typically arrives within 2 days from the order date. 

There are only a couple of online plant vendors, and they seem to do a pretty good job with plant orders. I haven't had a bad experience to report, though there is always a few that aren't completely satisfied. You can also get good things from local hobbyists in the sale section.

I hope that helps,

-John N.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Talk to Niko (a mod).


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

John N. said:


> I think Freydo means the AB forum section on APC.
> 
> In any event, AB is a great place to order plants from. You'll get good, quality plants, as well as some of the rarer type plants. I've ordered some stuff in the past, and have been very pleased with quality and portions. Though shipping can kill the deal on one or two item orders, it's works out well with large plant orders and you'll definately get your money's worth in terms of plant quality and mass. The package typically arrives within 2 days from the order date.
> 
> ...


Thanks John,

They are only 1 1/2 Hour away and will do local pickup with an appt.
I may go that way for a small order. it doesn't take many plants to fill a 1.5 Gal hex.

I thought people might be more candid about problems outside of their forum, if there are any problems.

Brian​


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Brian,
As with all companies, you're going to get positive and negative experiences. But it seems as though Robert has done a pretty good job of trying to resolve anything that comes up in favor of the buyer. Ever heard of the "Customer is always right?" Regardless, I don't think you'll go wrong. But rather than drive 1.5 hrs, ask yourself what the price of gas will be.

In the mean time...my lfs is one of the stores Robert sells to and I've never had a complaint over the quality within a week of the shipment coming. After that, it's the store's fault if the plants look bad (Light, CO2, ferts, etc.).


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

I had very good experiences with AB and Robert. My stuff came promptly, looked healthy,and he didn't mind staying on the phone with me for a little while when I had some newbie questions. I'd buy from him again.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> Brian,
> rather than drive 1.5 hrs, ask yourself what the price of gas will be.


I thought I would coordinate it with a already planed trip to the area. I'm down there several times during the summer. I think I agree it might not be worth it just for the plants.

Brian


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I have bought from AB and I have always been pleased with the plants that I received.

Bill


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the responses, AB sounds like a good place to shop,
I also found a LFS that caries his plants "kinda sporadically" was the term used by the person that answered the phone. I have never been there before because its in the middle of a triangle of freeways that never seem to move. I call it Portlands Bermuda triangle. I have personally lost a couple friends that went in there never to be seen again.  

turbomkt, I thought of something I forgot to mention on the 1.5 Hour drive, I'm 1/2 Hour from anything, the LFS I go to most is 45 Min away and depending on traffic this new LFS I'm going to try could be 1-1.25 Hrs away. Thats one of the drawbacks to living in the sticks, but I wouldn't give it up for a shorter drive.

Brian


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I bought a regulator from Robert. Nice guy, quick shipping.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I've ordered from AB, AAG, and AquariumPlants.com and have been pleased with all three. In my experience, all three places were quick, courteous, and professional with quality plants and products. I would recommend any of them.

The only nitpicking thing was that AquariumPlants.com shipped 3 bags of eco-complete in one box, which weighed 65lbs! I can't even get it up the stairs :lol:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you are only an hour or two away from me, then I can ship by UPS ground and you will still get it the next day, and it will only cost 6 or 7 dollars.

I remember you called me, I do not remember what we decided to do. Best time to reach me by phone is 10am to 3pm Monday thru Wed.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Robert Hudson said:


> If you are only an hour or two away from me, then I can ship by UPS ground and you will still get it the next day, and it will only cost 6 or 7 dollars.
> 
> I remember you called me, I do not remember what we decided to do. Best time to reach me by phone is 10am to 3pm Monday thru Wed.


Thanks Robert,

That would be great.

I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet, neither tank is ready, I'm trying to decide how to plant each one starting with the 1.5 Gallon Hex. I thought I would try the LFS that carries your plants in portland and see if I can get what I want for the nano, then when I get the 90 Gal. done I'll place an order fot it.

Every time I have my plant list nailed down I see a new picture and start all over again. I think I will bring plant selection into the journal I'm keeping on building the nano. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/27728-aquascaping-a-1-gal-hex.html
maybe I can get it nailed down that way.

Brian


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You must be talking about World of Wet Pets or The Wet Spot. Neither one of them have bought anything from me in a while, and I have been told they are not buying plants from anyone else either. They are just not keeping much of a selection. Eric and Jerry at the World of Wet Pets know me very well, and so does Steve at the Wet Spot, so you can tell them what plants I have that you want and ask them to order them for you. My big shipment comes in next week. Last year Fish Gallery in Washington was buying tons of plants from me every month until a new manager came in and decided to buy nothing but potted common plants from a local Seattle distributor. This area kinda sucks for plants


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

The wet spot is the LFS that I normally go to, I know Steve from my previous foray into aquaria through the Greater Portland Aquarium Society but I havent talked to him in about 10 years, he hasn't been in the shop when I was there. He has the best fish selection that I have ever seen anywhere. however the plant selection is not always very good. I don't think we have a very high demand in this area.

I'm going to check out World of wet pets and see what they have, they're in a bad part of town for me to get to.

Brian


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have ordered aquarium plants and fish online through retailers and auctions, I belong to my local planted aquarium society PAPAS(http://www.homeofpapas.org/), consider myself to be successful at keeping healthy aquariums.
With that being said, I will not order from this retailer again. The plants came with duckweed all over them, and the swords I ordered had brown leaves with holes in them.
I order rooted, potted, and stem plants. The stem plants had almost no leaves on the bottom third of the stem. An the Isotoes lacustis had half of their leaves detached upon arrival.
Like I said earlier, I received the plants I ordered in the exact quantity I ordered, but they were not in very good condition.
-
Also , the package was sent requiring a signature. I just so happened to miss the ups guy, and he took the package back with him, and I had to pick the box up later that evening. I wish I was given the option for the box to be left at the door!


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

How odd. I had a very different experience. (although I admit, if lower stems had no leaves or if leaves detached during shipping I would consider it normal)

I just received my 2nd purchase from AB. The plants were healthy, even bigger than I expected, and shipped via priority mail ~~ quick!

I also got his 15 or 18" tweezers. You could knock a hole in the tank if you aren't careful with these


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,

yes, I've shopped at AquaBotanic - they're one of the first online retailers I'll go to!

Back when Lilaeopsis 'mauritius' (sp?) was rather new on the scene (and reported to be a better grower in NPT than L. brasiliensis) AB was the first retailer I knew to carry it. Also, the owner, Robert, usually stocks more interesting and unusual stuff than other retailers. 

I've ordered several times from AB, and I've been very pleased with the plants! They arrive in good condition, and healthy. One thing which I've liked is when the website will specify if he's gotten something in that is tank-grown, if its something that is usually sold in the emergent form. For me, running a low-tech, this is very important, as it allows me to avoid the transition from emergent to submerged growth. I do agree with the comment that because of shipping costs, it makes more sense if you're placing a larger order, but I think that would be true of any aquatic plant retailer. If you're within driving distance, and you get the green light to do an in-person pick up, I think that would be a good idea!

I would order from them without hesitation!

-Jane


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi joshvito,

Might i suggest that you contact Robert and let him know what the problems were that you experienced, From everything I have read, he trys very hard to satisfy his customers. He does not visit this site so may not know your concerns.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Fishtory said:


> I also got his 15 or 18" tweezers. You could knock a hole in the tank if you aren't careful with these


Oh yeah, I LOVE those tweezers. you can move rocks in your tank and not get your hands wet.
great for picking up the riccia rocs or slate for an out of the tank trim and putting them back.
Super heavy duty and not all that spendy, well worth the $18 IMO.

I have just completed a GROUP order for Myself and some other members of SCAPE.
The majority of this order was for THIS TANK to get set up. I was helping out a fellow SCAPE member to set up a planted tank in his chiropractor's office.
I spoke with Robert the day before and the day we placed the order.
He was very helpful and courteous, A++++++ for CS.
His shipping policy, stated on the Website, says that he WILL ship on Thursday for Overnight delivery on Friday, but to do so, the order must be in by Monday Night (IIRC), however Robert was able to take my order on LATE Wednesday and still get them all together, bagged and tagged and to me Friday with a very reasonable price via UPS Next Day Air Saver.
All the plants were very large, healthy, generous portions.
The only thing that was lost was 1 out of 15 pots of HC and 1 out of 6 pots of hairgrass.
Robert has offered a full refund on those items, replacement or store credit, my pick.
That was very gracious of him, and I am very grateful.
SCAPE will be happy to do future business with Robert and Aqua Botanic.

Oh yeah, one member did get a pair of those monster tweezers for his monster tank.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

The last few months I placed orders with 4 different places to plant 4 new planted tanks ranging in size from 28 gal. to 65 gal. 

Aquabotanic sent me the thickest strongest healthiest plants of them all, plants individually wrapped by type. I've never seen swords like his, not tall spindly at all, even the plants with delicate leaves were in fine shape. He has plants I've didn't see available anywhere else and they are beautiful. He is a real person you can actually communicate with. 

I'll tell you bad, bad is thatpetplace, huge stinking pile of plants thrown in a heap and not even fully wrapped in newspaper. But they did call me to say a plant was out of stock and ask what I wanted to do and the order came right on time. 

Liveaquaria is awesome no matter what you order, but they don't have much of a selection in plants. But they were my huge order and no algae, no damaged plants, perfect as always. 

I'm actually sorry I recommended aquariumplants. I had to call to get my first order sent, I didn't realize the husband wasn't kidding me when he warned me about the shipping. I found out my second order which I had to cancel because I doubt I would have received it in this lifetime. That's a really sad thing. 

Summary, get the bulk from liveaquaria and fine tune it with aquabotanic. By far the finest.


----------



## Calcimoo (May 15, 2009)

*Thatpetplace* update. I called them this morning because all the plants I was hoping would survive being covered with rotted slime from stem plants and being broken into pieces didn't. Whole lot of good that did me, young girl, the manager, right off started interrogating me about what exact time did the plants arrive like I remember, duh. I guessed 1 p.m., nope, was 11 a.m., then it's my fault for letting them sit which I didn't. Oh cripes. She wanted pictures of dead slimes or wanted me to send them back. Yeah right. Doesn't everyone keep slime deposits? I wonder what they would look like by the time they got there and how they would know what they were.

I figure I lost $31 worth of plants. I don't usually lose plants. My first tank a stem plant didn't like it and I kept it alive in a window so the only plant I ever had die was a water sprite, not enough light. Boy, I just took a marble queen sword from thatpetplace out of the 4th tank yesterday before the rot got down into the roots and had to pull what was left of the crypt ciliata that was broken but I was trying to save out of another tank. It was 2 rotted cardamine lyratas smushed on top of all the crypt retrospirialis and balansae plants and sword that had them all covered in slime. I gently rinsed them but yuck. The girl says slime isn't catching. Then why were all their leaves so sick looking and why did they rot too? Somebody explain that to me. No Phils need reply. People who love plants tell me. I have 100% success with crypts and swords. And they were the only place to get those retrospiralis plants I wanted so much from. I had to make another order with aquabotanic to replace all those plants.

I asked that idiot girl if she knew how other places package the plants, that they are usually seperated by plant type and so on. You can imagine the snotty answer I got. Then she put me on hold to wait for her boss, I'd still be on hold I'm sure. My arm got tired.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Is AB still a sponsor?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi lildark185,

I believe that Aqua Botanic (AB) and APC have parted company.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

bpimm said:


> I thought I would coordinate it with a already planed trip to the area. I'm down there several times during the summer. I think I agree it might not be worth it just for the plants.
> 
> Brian


A lot of people would envy only having to drive 1 1/2 hours to pick up plants! Go for it. Even though the few online places generally have good results, a "live" pickup is always best when possible. Plus you're already in the area.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Bryeman said:


> A lot of people would envy only having to drive 1 1/2 hours to pick up plants! Go for it. Even though the few online places generally have good results, a "live" pickup is always best when possible. Plus you're already in the area.


 Being in Florida we are fortunate enough to be able to go to the nursery's and hand pick our plants.
APD.com in Tampa is a good source of aquatic plants, there nursery is a fun place to walk around and see how mass quantities of aquatic plants are grown  Its pretty cool 

-O


----------



## CrissyFishie (Jun 13, 2010)

I have bought plants from AquaBotanic before. My first purchase was 8 pots of Microsword, which came a month after I ordered due to being backstocked. I called Robert to confirm this because I didn't know what to expect as that being my first plant purchase in my life ever. 

When I received the plants each pot had a few dead leaves attached...which was expected because I live all the way in Hawaii land, so I'm sure they wouldn't be 100% perfect. My second order from him was my most recent which was during the time he was having a retiring sale. My plants came in a month after my order and both of them arrived dead... I was really really disappointed. I was patient enough to not pester him with calls or anything like that though during the whole month, except for one email which I had said that I was happy for his retirement but would like to know when my plants are coming in lol. 

I read on this forum that if you're ever rude to him, he'll be even ruder back to you... I'm kind of happy inside that there are actual people who feel or felt the way I did when I opened that poorly packaged box. I'm not sure who to blame though...the plant nursery where he gets it from in Florida, or just the fact that he doesn't care if they arrive to you dead or not. Either way, I'm not going to let it make me mad. After all, the plants are coming all the way from Florida...to Oregon and finally to Hawaii. But if you lived near to him I think there would be no excuse at all.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

*Aqua Botanic has Closed Up Shop*


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have purchased plants from Aqua Botanic and was very satisfied. Good stuff and well packaged.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I placed an order a couple of months ago. What a complete disaster. RUDE RUDE customer service. Plants anemic looking, full of worms and snails and very, very slow service. I would NEVER order from AB again. My advice.....stay as far away as you can.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Esteroali said:


> I placed an order a couple of months ago. What a complete disaster. RUDE RUDE customer service. Plants anemic looking, full of worms and snails and very, very slow service. I would NEVER order from AB again. My advice.....stay as far away as you can.


Well...Aqua Botanic is gone .... however ... the web site is still there and the store is now Aquascaping Dimensions????


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

maybe that's why he changed the name....


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

I never ordered from AB but I have ordered from aquariumplants.com. I was very pleased with the results. Nice big healthy plants, and I even had 2 day shipping. Everyone I have talked to seemed pretty well satisfied with their products and service. On the contrary, I have heard people having problems with stem plants being DOA because of 2 day shipping. But anyways I would recommend them.


----------



## Captain Shiner (Oct 30, 2010)

I made a purchase awhile back and I have to say I can see why he went out of business. My 3 day shipping took 5 days after waiting 2 plus weeks for the order to be filled. Some items I ordered were not sent, with no notification to me. The plants were sent in non sealed bags and most were dead or rotten when they arrived. I mean seriously rotten, like a mass of brown goo. I think I ordered 8 different plants, 2 were alive enough to plant. There was quite a bit of duckweed included with my order as an extra added bonus. I attempted to contact AB several times after receiving the order and was completely ignored, but I did keep receiving email updates about his going out of business sales and regarding his "new" business. And yes, I'm a new poster here, I created the account just to post this.
Don't ever buy from this or any associated business.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

People!

Anybody that is asking about Aquabotanic is new to this hobby. The accounts that I read here dated October 2010 where exactly the same as in 2002. Both good and bad.

There isn't a clear way for everybody to do research about sellers. Nor can one expect everybody to be interested in the history of the hobby.

Robert Hudson, the person that owns Aquabotanic, has been around for ages. You will find both glowing and horrific accounts of how he does business. You can spend time and do your own research diggin into forums.

Bottom line is: 
- If your transaction went well, you got nice plants, there is no problem.
- If your transaction went sour, you got horrible plants, you will think you have gone crazy. You would wish you never heard about Aquabotanic.

Good luck.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

take the good and bad with a grain of salt. try a few different companys that sells plants.... it's just like LFS stores.. exp. I was looking for a hagen glo ballast it was more expensive at the fish gallery then dallas north aquariums so I bought it from dallas north aquariums. but dallas north aquariums doesn't carry npk. so I go to the fish gallery, but the fish gallerys plants are more expensive so I go to dallas north aquarium to get a plant I'm looking for when dfwapc club members don't have it.

so hopefully some one will take the online stores with a grain of salt. cons and pros to everything.. also to the people saying they had bad services and bad plants... remember summer time it's going to be hot and plants can melt. and during the nov-jan months it's winter so the plants could freeze plus it's the holidays and the postal service and people can get really busy.


----------

